# Pigeons on a Ledge



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Feather sent this to me by e-mail. I'm not sure when she will be back on board so I wanted to share this wonderful picture. Talk about being cozy.......


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aaww they are so cute, iwonder if they get tired hanging on to that slanted ledge


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pretty cute.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They are cute and persistent! Love the one in front. You almost have to laugh because they are just determined to stay on that ledge.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Pretty smart pijis! They know how to keep warm 

The composition of the photo is excellent too - tell Feather to hold that aside for the next photo contest!

And please tell her she's in our thoughts - we miss her.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I was wondering if you were going to share that pic, after seeing your e-mail!

It's just so cute!!

Thank you.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

That is so cute...You know I've seen pigeons that roost on ledges but not like that...When I saw it I was like  with a big smile on my face, amazing...I think that is an awesome line-up...Like they're going to vote ...Next!....


----------



## Lambish (Oct 19, 2008)

Who ARE those little rosebuds? I really enjoy the individual facial expressions of pigeons.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Gosh, they are so cute. 

Reti


----------



## Lambish (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, Reti, the little blossom in your photo is also very lovely. : ) lambish


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Great photo, but why? Is there not a more relaxing place to hang out? It's like an endurance contest.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

New pigeon Olympic sport!


----------

